# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Any LFS Selling Dwarf Botias Loach?

## David

Hi everyone

Despite the best effort to avoid introducing snails into my tank, well I got them anyway... :Opps: 

Has any kind former seen the Dwarf Botia Loach point me the direction to the LFS? This is how they look like....



Besides the Dwarf Botia Loach, I searched the website and apparently seem that Kuhli Loaches eat snails as well? Can anyone confirm this? Thanks

----------


## David

No one seen this loach?

----------


## David

Seriously.....no one seen this???

----------


## Wildbear

> Seriously.....no one seen this???


I saw some dwarf @ NKS few days back. visiting them today, update you later.

----------


## fatmax

I saw these loaches at EOA. Still have it today.

----------


## Max Lim

May I know where is EOA? Thank you

----------


## David

Thanks Wildbear and Fatmax ....need locations of the two LFS?

----------


## David

@Max Lim

Another good alternative to the Dwarf Botia Loach is the Zebra Loach...if you do visit the LFS, do me a favor and let me know how much they cost? I don't think these loaches are going to come cheap and need a school of 3 to 4 to do well.

----------


## Berny

eoa is walking distance from tiong bahru mrt (22 havelock road). nks is near to kovan mrt

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## David

hahahha...EOA = East Ocean Aquatic?

----------


## Berny

yup

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## fatmax

Yes David. EOA is East Ocean Aquatic, apologies...

----------


## Ingen

Kuhli Loaches don't eat snails, I have some of them in a snail infested tank and the population of snails is growing.

----------


## David

@fatmax ...thanks for the info.... :Cool: ...Just couldn't figure it out till the directions to go....hahahahhaa

@Ingen...I guess not too...besides puffers....I know Clown Loach eats but these buggers get too big...next best alternative is the Yoyo Loach, Zebra Loach and the Dwarf Chain Loach.

I think some species of Gourami are snail eaters too not too sure....

----------


## Wildbear

> Thanks Wildbear and Fatmax ....need locations of the two LFS?


don't have breed you wanted.

----------


## David

Thanks for the info Wildbear...is this EOA or the one that you mentioned?

----------


## Wildbear

> Thanks for the info Wildbear...is this EOA or the one that you mentioned?


NKS, the one at Kovan city.

----------


## zhou yuande

Hi David. 

The botia sidthimunki loach (correct me if i am wrong) which you are looking for can be found at green chapter and qian hu. Saw them when i visited them recently.

----------


## David

Thanks bro.....

----------


## bluebubbles

> Hi everyone
> 
> Despite the best effort to avoid introducing snails into my tank, well I got them anyway...
> 
> Has any kind former seen the Dwarf Botia Loach point me the direction to the LFS? This is how they look like....
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the Dwarf Botia Loach, I searched the website and apparently seem that Kuhli Loaches eat snails as well? Can anyone confirm this? Thanks


I saw this "sitmonky" loach at SV last months. You can also find this at Y618 occassionally, price is cheaper too. They are not cheap but you must buy at least 6 because, similar to Kuhli Loach, they love companion.

For your info, my kuhli loach has been suspected to eat snails if you don't feed them for days. There were too many empty snail shells lying around after I introduced kuhli loaches (8 pieces) into my tank. If you have shrimps, they are shrimp friendly.

However, I suspect Dwarf Botias Loach may not be very friendly to shrimp. My 3 giant Amano shrimps died instantly when I introduced 2 Botias loach into another heavily planted tank and there was reduction in my cherry shrimps population too. Unlike Kuhli Loaches, Botias loach cannot stand hunger, they will die if you didn't feed them well. These are my observations after keeping the two different kind of loach in separate tank.

----------


## David

Hey...thanks bluebubbles for the info. There has been alot of different view regarding the Kuli loaches eating snails. So far no one can deny or say for certain that they do.

I am surprised that your Dwarf Botia Loach is eating your shrimps? They are known to be shrimp friendly.

----------


## bluebubbles

Kuhli Loach normally prey at night. Nobody can tell unless they see empty snail shells everywhere in their tank. This is provided they are not well fed. Otherwise they will just leave the snail alone. My shrimp loves to piggy-back on them or even eat alongside my kuhli near to its whisker. 

I am not sure Botia loach is shrimp friendly. My shrimps died because the tank space is small (2ft slim tank) after introducing 2 botia loaches. Its speedy motion might be the cause of hurt to my amano shrimps. 3 Amano shrimps immediately took cover and next day turned red and died. My cherry shrimps population going downhill cannot be a coincident. I guess utlimately, you need to have bigger space for Botia to swim because, unlike Kulih Loach which is nimble and agile, Botia Loach are like cory except that Botia will also float mid water level and you need to have space for them to move freely. Otherwise they will bump on everyone that block its way. I have read magazine about aggressive Botia Loach picking on other fish's eyeball in a community tank. However, GC's Botia look like a different kind, more spots and beatifully smaller.

----------


## AltumAngelOfSingapore

I am selling Dwarf Botia. 
Can contact me at 97498103 for the price.

----------


## peanut88

Saw three species of this dwarf loach at Polyart at Yishun Central.
One for $3 or 4 for $10.

I am looking for Khuli loaches. Anyone seen them recently ?

----------


## Goalkeeper

GC and aquatic avenue carry these as well. I've bought from them before.

----------


## peanut88

I usually don't shop there. My pockets are not deep enough. LOL ! ! !

----------


## bryan

> I am looking for Khuli loaches. Anyone seen them recently ?


I saw them on Friday at Clementi Florist. In a bucket on the floor.

----------


## AltumAngelOfSingapore

Hi all. I am selling Dwarf Botias. The one in the picture. Contact me at 97498103.

----------


## AltumAngelOfSingapore

There are two types of Dwarf Botia. One with more spots and smaller. One with less spots and bigger. The price is very different. One is $3 Each. The other is $12 Each.

----------


## AltumAngelOfSingapore

So do not be mistaken.

----------


## Halfbeak

I saw this loach at Bishan North LFS

----------

